# OEM Audi TTRS 370mm Cross-Drilled Brake Rotors - THE BEST PRICE - @ HS Tuning



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

*OEM Audi TTRS 370mm Cross-Drilled Brake Rotors - @ HS Tuning*










Audi Original Equipment direct from Audi Part # 8J0615301F for replacing the front Audi TTRS brake rotor. These are 370mm, two piece, cross-drilled pieces coated with the factory anti-corrosion coating for longevity and performance. Wether your OEM rotors warn out and need to be replaced, or your upgrading your car to these OEM big brake rotors, these are sure to impress.

We can also put together an OEM TTRS Big Brake Kit for those out there with A3/TT/MKV + VI Golf/GTI/R32/R This would be a full front conversion kit and include calipers, rotors pads, lines and all hardware needed. Priced at $2,799.00 (Contact [email protected] for more information)

*Interested in Purchasing these Rotors? - BUY HERE! $219.99 (Buy a set and get $10 shipping)
*


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

The best price you say? :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess I stand corrected lol 

Nice List!

Edit: OEM Audi TTRS 370mm Cross-Drilled Brake Rotors - NOT A BAD PRICE! - @ HS Tuning

To be honest though, we charge $10 shipping on a pair of these. Considering their size, and their 60lbs weight, it ends up to be a pretty good price once shipping charges are added. - We also ship internationally!

Thanks!


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

After visiting HSTuning in person yesterday, I'll pay a few extra bucks to HSTuning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Any chance of using these rotors on a TTS with some type of caliper carrier mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Optical TDI said:


> Any chance of using these rotors on a TTS with some type of caliper carrier mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey James! - It was great meeting you the other day!

I talked with Ken, and we both believe that there might be a way to modify it, however, we would not recommend it.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Hey James! - It was great meeting you the other day!
> 
> I talked with Ken, and we both believe that there might be a way to modify it, however, we would not recommend it.


Thx for checking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

